# Planning kit car conversion



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

What's it take to turn this thing AWD?


----------



## Jsanzo (Aug 17, 2015)

Hollie Maea said:


> What's it take to turn this thing AWD?


Seeing as I plan on ripping out the native transmission of the car, i believe all it would take to make it hook up the differential to the wheels and attach the motors. The motors and electronic differentials would be controlled electronically. Oversimplification I know, ill know more about how to fix them to the chassis when i get the donor.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I would go with two simple LSD's. However one has to be "reversed" as I would mount a motor in the transmission tunnel where the gearbox was. The mount one where the rear differential was.

Got an indication for the weight of the roller? (donor without engine and box, frame, mods and body)

battery room, enough. I would mount them behind the driver, you could fit an gm Volt pack or two in there easily.


----------



## Jsanzo (Aug 17, 2015)

Unfortunately I do not have a that weight measurement. I asked the fabricator and he said that the final curb weight with stock engine/transmission was 3000lbs, about 500 lbs lighter than the stock donor car. 
I'm hoping that if i remove all all ICE related parts and transmission and add the same weight in EV equivalents i can meet my performance requirements


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Jsanzo said:


> Unfortunately I do not have a that weight measurement. I asked the fabricator and he said that the final curb weight with stock engine/transmission was 3000lbs, about 500 lbs lighter than the stock donor car.
> I'm hoping that if i remove all all ICE related parts and transmission and add the same weight in EV equivalents i can meet my performance requirements


Please use metrics as in your sheet.  

3000lb is 1360kg (reasonable)

the vq35 engine weighs roughly 150kg (330lb) ex trans 

Any clue on the transmission weight, I found figures around 45kg (100lb).

Chevy volt battery modules weight roughly 160kg total for 16KwH. So a 32KwH pack would weigh 320kg leaving you with a negative weight for motors and controllers.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
You are planning on a "multi year conversion"
My car is DC - DC was much cheaper for a lot more power

If I was building now I would be looking at using an AC motor - probably a Leaf motor/inverter/transmission
In another few years the decision will be moving further towards AC

So a long term build will probably be AC - and will probably use parts that are not yet available 

Have you ever built a kitcar?
The reason I ask is that one of the things that is not obvious is just how long all the little things take

If you have the car in the picture
All drive bits, suspension, batteries, everything together
You can drive it!
How close to "completion" is it?
The horrible answer is about 20%

There is a reason most successful kit cars are "race cars" - a race car is quite basic it does not have all of the creature comforts

Those creature comforts and finishing touches will at least quadruple the amount of work


----------



## Russ Binder (Aug 4, 2015)

Jsanzo said:


> *Incoming Wall of text:*
> 
> I've been planning out an EV sports car build in my engineering notebook for a while now and I think its somewhat fleshed out enough were I can start asking intelligent questions and get some feedback.
> 
> ...


Would 2 150 kW (200 hp) AC complete systems, including motors w/controllers, batteries, BMS, charger, etc., be of value? I can help you with complete systems, including batteries, that might fit your needs and advanced skill level.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree about the extra time for the finishing touches. Although pulling out an ICE engine and excess components is time consuming as well.

I like the design of the car, but make sure it is doable.


----------

